# Cat Scratching Post



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey guys,
I am looking for a floor to ceiling cat scratching post, but am having a job finding any. I thought Ebay would come up trumps, but nope!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Hey guys,
> I am looking for a floor to ceiling cat scratching post, but am having a job finding any. I thought Ebay would come up trumps, but nope!




































ebay


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

ahh cant remeber now too late, comfy pets possibly? who knows.. fenwoman broutgh one from them too. they make them.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

found it!
lol i think mine was £60 delivered last year
Cumfy Pets Range of Pet Products
Cumfy Pets Cat Products


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Colin, JM International sell them. Heres the retail details for the "Pro Gold Garden Balsam" which is the one I have
Dog Food and Cat Food - Frank's Pro Gold Premium Pet Food


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks FreekyGeeky, nice scratching post!

Shell, that is a nice scratcher, I like that one.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks FreekyGeeky, nice scratching post!
> 
> Shell, that is a nice scratcher, I like that one.


 
Well ring Vicky tomorrow:whistling2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks FreekyGeeky, nice scratching post!
> 
> Shell, that is a nice scratcher, I like that one.


thats ok 
my cats wont use the house at the bottom though, silly things.


----------



## Philldan (Aug 16, 2007)

Zooplus have a few at reasonable prices!!

Ceiling-High Cat Trees: great bargain at zooplus


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

for your average run of the mill post, pets at home have them for a fiver for the next week


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Philldan said:


> Zooplus have a few at reasonable prices!!
> 
> Ceiling-High Cat Trees: great bargain at zooplus


Cheers for that. I have just ordered the one at the top of the page!:2thumb:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

we got ours from zooplus and the kitties love it!


----------



## Lego (Jun 22, 2009)

Lol, I was just about to recommend Zooplus too. Fab service and our cats love their new scratcher


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I will get some piccies of my 2 Siamese cats enjoying their new scratching tower when it arrives!


----------



## Philldan (Aug 16, 2007)

Mine don't actually use the scratch posts... they have my legs for that!! :whistling2:

But they absolutely love the hammock thats attached to it to the point where they will literally pile on top of each other to squeeze into it!!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Ok, the cat tower arrived today. I spent the evening putting it together, & eventually it was complete! So here it is..........










Zander, the cream point Siamese, & his little sister, Clio, the chocolate tortie point Siamese are already exploring it!










:2thumb:


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

Brill pics! they both look so happy, glad clio's exploring.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Zander was the first to check out the new plaything, followed soon after by Clio


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

Zander is stunning! I love cream point siamese.


----------



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

Philldan said:


> Mine don't actually use the scratch posts... they have my legs for that!! :whistling2:
> 
> *But they absolutely love the hammock thats attached to it to the point where they will literally pile on top of each other to squeeze into it*!!


LOLOL we've got a similar one to that, but our cats won't go near the hammock, even if we cover it in catnip!!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

9Red said:


> Zander is stunning! I love cream point siamese.


Thanks mate! He is an absolute babe, he really is! He sits on command & loves to play fetch with a screwed up ball of paper.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2: Who's the king of the castle??? :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

feorag said:


> :lol2: Who's the king of the castle??? :lol2:


:lol2: They want to know when Luna is paying them a visit!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Is 7:00 tomorrow morning too soon for you??

Might not manage to get back to pick her up though!! :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

You nasty nasty woman! :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:gasp: Moi???? :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

feorag said:


> :gasp: Moi???? :lol2:


Yes you! Eileen the 'orrible! :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:roll2: PSML


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

Philldan said:


> Zooplus have a few at reasonable prices!!
> 
> Ceiling-High Cat Trees: great bargain at zooplus


hehe beat me to it, i have 2 from zooplus and the girls love em, good prices too.


----------

